# Oh Crap...how do I fix this?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Tightened it too tight and it cracked on me. How can I fix this?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Cast metal? What is it?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum2 (Jun 29, 2016)

starter?
alternator?
Looks like the new one.
Might as well buy another.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

It is a mid shaft housing for a PWC. Not load bearing, but needs to be water tight


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

And yes, it is a $160 new part.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Could be an imperfect / defective cast.
You have the receipt ?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like its ready to fall off? JMHO- not something you can "FIX". That housing will need to be replaced. Even if it's not "load bearing"- anything you try to do to "repair" (epoxy, glue, caulk, etc) will likely crack, come apart.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I believe cast iron doesn't weld


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks like cast aluminum and it can be welded, but it's gunna get very hot, so the inside stuff needs to be removed before welding.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What about JB Weld?


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

jspooney said:


> What about JB Weld?


that is exactly what I would do but do give it 24 Hrs. do not use JB Quick as it is not as strong. looks like Pot metal
I know I guy who fixed a cracked engine block with that stuff.

RedNecking is a Science :thumbsup:


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Couldn't it be brazed back together ? Get up with the deer killer on here, I'm sure he can fix it up

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks like cast aluminum, find someone that can tig weld, gonna have to clean the snot out of it, gonna have to do some serious preheating on it before you try to weld it, it can be done (by someone that knows what they're doing) good luck!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Are the "beat on it" marks before or after it broke? :whistling:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum2 (Jun 29, 2016)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Are the "beat on it" marks before or after it broke? :whistling:


Maybe it does have a defect if it did not want to go where the old one went.
Defect such as not machined right, compare it closely with the old one.

Also looks like maybe it never had a bolt in the hole before it got broke.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

You will probably spend more to fix it than if you just bite the bullet and buy a new one.
There are no easy fixes. JB Weld could hold it together, but you would have to leave it on your bench and never install it.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

If it's new, then take it back and claim that it's a defect.

If not, or if you don't have a receipt, then get some regular JB weld.

Mix it up good, take your time and use a pick or something to ensure you get it in all of the nooks and crannies of the crack.

Get it set up and then let it sit for 24 - 36 hours.

Be careful when you reinstall it. AND - KEEP AN EYE ON IT! IF IT CRACKS THEN IT MIGHT FAIL IN A BAD WAY. You might even consider using some sealant between the part and where mounts to your ski to keep from having to torque down on it really tight.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

When you say water tight, does that mean your ski will sink when the part fails?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Not really that big of a job, just needs to be done correctly.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I once broke a large chunk out of a cavitation plate on a cast aluminum outboard and had it successfully welded back on.....


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Tig it ...
Jb weld wont hold the vibration...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I could try welding it for you but tig welding cast aluminum is fugly!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

sure said:


> I could try welding it for you but tig welding cast aluminum is fugly!


Not gonna be pretty for sure.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Jb will hold if it's not under load stress. It will hold as long as you prep it well. I showed the pic to a mech he said it really needs replaced.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you disassemble it and put the new parts in the old housing???


...


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Yup, either have it welded, or replaced. That type of material doesn't hold well with in weld. 

And, it's too late now...but it is also very brittle. Very easy to break it just by snugging it up. 

Alot of thermostat housings on cars are made of this material. Ask how many I've broken ha. 

And if it's going in a boat, absolutely replace, JB weld will not hold it long. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

